# Scored Some Primers Today



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Went to the local gun show today and managed to pick up some small rifle primers. The usual company I deal with at this show was limiting primer/powder purchases in kind of a weird way. If you bought primers you had to spend the same amount in other merchandise (as luck would have it I needed a new Lyman loading manual and some 7mm bullets for the .280 Rem). You could buy a maximum of 1000 Small Rifle Magnum primers and a total purchase of 3000 primers. Powder was something else all together and they didn't have anything I needed. So I picked up 100 CCI SR Magnum for my .223 loads for about $33 which I thought was a little higher than normal. Later on walking around I found a guy selling Fiocchi small rifle primers for $40/1500 and he had probably a case left. Never used Fiocchi primers before but I've used their shotshells before and found them fairly decent. Broke out the smartphone and did a quick search for people reporting problems with these primers, when I saw positive reviews I went back and snatched up 3000 of them. So all told I ended up with 4000 Small Rifle primers I can use in the .223 although I'll have to rework my loads a bit with the Fiocchis. If these Fioochis work out well then I may switch to them altogether since they seem like a better deal and extra $8 for another 500 primers seems like a good buy to me.

-Infidel


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Guys on our Cal gun forum are asking $50 for a lb of powder if it's small rifle type. Hand gun and large rifle powders about $40. Primers are all over the place too. There is still quite a panic going on.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Guys on our Cal gun forum are asking $50 for a lb of powder if it's small rifle type. Hand gun and large rifle powders about $40. Primers are all over the place too. There is still quite a panic going on.


That's a bit ridiculous I can't imagine paying that for powder. Wait until supplies come back in and do large powder orders from Powder Valley. They'll ship up to 48lbs on one haz-mat charge. I'm planning getting a couple guy from work to go in on a large powder order when the mania dies down.

-Infidel


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It should be a few months before Powder Valley is up and running

I get Universal for $20 a #, CCI #500 for $34 local and in stock. Projectiles are a different story.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My order with Precision Delta went from in stock with 2 week shipping at the time of order on 2/5, to Out of stock with 8 week shipping on 2/6, to 12 week shipping on 2/11, now at 3-4 or more month shipping.

I have no idea where my order stands, they don't answer emails and I'm holding off on the phone call until I figure out if I can load lead without issue in a tapered case.

As you listen to the cool movie theme music, read about the LE and Agency specials and discounts

http://www.precisiondelta.com/index.php


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

oswegoscott said:


> I read that all primers and bullets were being used for production ammo. Also,gov orders first,then LEO's,then the public for ammo


My visit last week to "Moe's Possum Lodge" & Hardware store, who is an ATK dealer confirmed this. He was sent a memo to that effect. Since ATK has a lot of companies in it's conglomerate including CCI and Federal, they won't be many left over after DHS recent 21.6 million additional order.

That being said , the Radiator shop keeps getting in fresh shipments of primers and powder, but no 9mm or 40 bullets or brass or loaded ammo.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I went to the Orlando gun show today with my BIL and we scored big time. It was like night and day from the last gun show. There was plenty of powder, primers and bullets/boolits. the powder was same price as in the past, primers were a bit higher and bullets/boolits were just slightly higher.

I buy brass and bullets/boolits on line most of the time and after today can say I am set for a long time and I reload every week. Problem is I shoot most of what I reload.

I can say that I felt much better about availability after today's show. That being said, they were pricing 22 ammo just crazy. I didn't buy any. Federal bulk box anywhere from $75 - $125 a box. Just nuts

1895gunner


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

1895gunner said:


> I went to the Orlando gun show today with my BIL and we scored big time. It was like night and day from the last gun show. There was plenty of powder, primers and bullets/boolits. the powder was same price as in the past, primers were a bit higher and bullets/boolits were just slightly higher.
> 
> I buy brass and bullets/boolits on line most of the time and after today can say I am set for a long time and I reload every week. Problem is I shoot most of what I reload.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen .22 ammo that high around here. Saw a couple guys trying to sell some older bulk .22 ammo at the last show (I think it was Winchester) for $45 which I thought was way too high. I've scored a few components here and there but it's been hit or miss. Been keeping my eyes open for some .308 Win ammo for a buddy of mine but that seems to have gone the way of the Dodo for a while at least. I managed to scored 6lbs of H335 last month from Powder Valley, man I wish they'd had 8lb jugs. Still looking for some bulk bullets in .224" and .308" got signed up with some of the online retailers so they'll notify me when the stuff comes in.

-Infidel


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Primers and popular bullets continue to be scarce in my area. Powder has made a come back, somewhat, though.

The only Primers I have seen in any of the LGS's have been in the $55 range for 100, and they were Wolf. I did find some .303 British bullets, for $34 for 50. Umm, ya....


----------

